# Archery Only Trophy Only Meriwether Co



## davidhelmly (Mar 31, 2007)

I have been fortunate enough to pick up a great 975 acre lease in Meriwether County. We are adjoined by a 6000+ acre property that has been under Extreme QDM for the last several years. There is another 4000+ acres within a few miles of us that is also under the same Extreme QDM. These properties supplemental feed all year long, have hundreds of acres in food plots all year long, and don't shoot a buck under 140".

This is going to be an archery only lease, bucks must score at least 125" gross. We are going to have 12 members this season. We will supplemental feed from the end of turkey season until August. There are 20+ food plots on the property that will be replanted. We will use a pin system with everyone having a primary and secondary area. There is going to be limited access to the property by gas powered vehichles after Aug 1st, we are encouraging everyone to use a golf cart, mountain bike, or walk in. Campers are welcome, there is no power on the property now but we hope to have it by season opener. The dues are $1750, that will cover feeding and food plots. As of now I have 3-4 openings.

If you are interested in the club pm me with your email address and I will send you a copy of the complete rules, which are pretty restrictive, and a map of the property.

Here are a few pics from the adjacent property last summer.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Little Creek*

TIM........GIVE ME A CALL!!!!!!!


----------



## alanramc (Apr 2, 2007)

send info www.alanramc@aol.com .thanks


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 2, 2007)

alanramc said:


> send info www.alanramc@aol.com .thanks



The emails get returned saying MAILBOX NOT FOUND. Have you got another email address?


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 2, 2007)

Alan,

I removed the www. in front of your name and it seemed to work.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 2, 2007)

Gonna be some lucky folks to get in on this deal ! Sounds like a super lease David !!


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 2, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> Gonna be some lucky folks to get in on this deal ! Sounds like a super lease David !!



If it turns out half as good as I'm expecting it is going to be great. Just from me knowing what is going on in the area it has to be good.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Apr 3, 2007)

*where*

where in merriweather is this located
im interested anywhere just courious
please give me a call 678-315-3130
jamie


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 4, 2007)

All PM's answered.


----------



## bowhunterwill (Apr 4, 2007)

please send me info at bowhunterwill@aol.com

thanks


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT


----------

